# Interview with Jeff Struecker



## Ravage (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff and I were in Afghanistan at the same time, my last time over.  He's one hell of a guy.


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 27, 2010)

He found a calling and kept it in house.  That say's alot.


----------



## car (Sep 27, 2010)

Chaplains (especially Airborne Chappy's - sorry PB) have always had a very special place in my heart - and in my took kit as a leader. Jeff Stuecker is, if possible, more special!


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 28, 2010)

He also wrote two books, "The Road to Unafraid," and a fiction novel, the name of which escapes me at the moment.


----------



## lancero (Sep 28, 2010)

(then) SSG Struecker was one of my RIP instructors.  He scared the piss out of me everyday.  He is the only person to ever make me puke on a run.  

After picking us up from Airborne School, he stated, "I am on a mission from God to train Rangers......And I will not fail!"


----------



## SuburbanRanger275 (Oct 6, 2010)

His pre-mission prayers are some of my most memorable "inside the wire" moments.


----------

